# Tomorrow Belongs to Nobody RP



## RisingVengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

The sky was a cloudy, overcast blue with a few thick, heavier ones hinting at signs of a rain coming. Richard moved through the trees, skirting over the thick roots to avoid tripping. He rubbed his face, the small stubble feeling rough beneath the callused tips of his fingers. Frowning, he paused at the top of the hill. He could see the faint scars of smoke lingering in the sky. Judging the distance, he set off down the hill.

That smoke could only mean one thing, survivors, and desperate to find company he paced himself. The miles seemed to eat away the daylight until a faint twilight lit the sky. The beautiful sunset was painted beautiful, breathtaking hues of green, yellow, and purple. Sighing, he stopped to admire the beauty of it. The sunset faded to black, and the stars began to dot the sky. First one, and then hundreds until straining his neck, he couldn?t see the end of them.

He settled down on to the soft, dry ground and began to set up camp. He began piecing together his tent, taking care to avoid breaking the valuable pieces. His tent set up, and a warm fire illuminating the surrounding forest, he settled down with a sturdy uumph. Adjusting his posture to something more comfortable, he took the pot out of his back pack and place it on the fire. Reaching back into his pack, he removed a can of beans and using his hunting knife he popped open the lid and emptied the contents into the pot and settled down to wait. After a couple of minutes, he scooped the beans out with a spoon and began eating. With a startled curse, he spat out the first bite upon burning his tongue.

Having finished eating, he settled within his sleeping bag and watched the stars. With a steady grip on his pistol's stock, he fell into a dreamless sleep...


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

Kiya...

_“Momma! Daddy! I’m home! Is Matty here yet?” The words bounced reverberated off the walls almost as excitedly as the girl, herself. She slammed the door behind her causing the windows to vibrate in the frames. “Hello? Anyone going to answer me?” The young woman once again called to her family. Before she was able to take a few steps a voice called from the living room, only a few feet in front of her. 

“Kiya…we…um…we’re in here…” Mathew’s voice called to her. 

“Matty? Matty is that you? What’s wrong?” The sadness, remorse and guilt could be heard in his words though nothing could be seen in the falsely darkened room.

“Just…come see…me, Kiya. Haven’t you missed…me?” The words choked and stalled in his throat.

“Of course!” Kiya called to him but for the moment was frozen in place, something in his voice scared her, warned her. ‘This is my brother…what am I afraid of?’ She asked herself before letting her feet move heavily across the cherry wood floor.

“I…I…I wasn’t on l-leave, Princess…” Matty said from the darkness as Kiya stepped into the doorway.

“What are you talking about? What is going on? Why is the room so dark? Matty, where are Mom and Dad?” Gingerly Kiya stepped down into the sunken room. It was then the smell assaulted her nose. She knew that scent, knew it all to well. It was the smell of blood, gunpowder, fear, sadness, it was the scent of death. “M-Matty? What have you done?” The words fell out of her mouth in a choked whisper, tears already gathering in her eyes.

“I’m…what they…consider…AWOL.” Mathew continued on with his words ignoring everything his sister had said. “I…I…couldn’t take it…anymore…and I don’t…want any of you…to have to…deal with…things that I have seen…That virus…the way it spreads…” With those words he reached up and clicked on the lamp next to him.

“Oh god…” Kiya’s eyes flew open wide then squinted at the brightness of the light and gore surrounding them. “How could…” The tears that gathered began to pour down her cheeks as she looked at Mathew.

“I’m sorry Princess. I really…am…” Mathew choked out his face red and tear soaked looked at his sister with love and remorse while he pointed the pistol at her chest. “Two bullets…left…one for you…and me…Zeke will have to deal with things…his own way…” 

“Matty…please…” Kiya begged holding out her hands. “We can deal with this…we can run…Matty…”

“I…it’s over…” Looking at the sister he so adored he began to shake his head while he gently pulled on the trigger. The muzzle flashed…_


“NO!” The scream stuck in the young woman’s throat as she sat upright from her bedroll, causing it to come out in a whisper instead of the scream it should have been. Her heart felt like it would pound right out of her chest. Her breathing was ragged as she reached up and wiped the beads of sweat from her brow and the tears from her cheeks. ‘So long…and I still have those nightmares…’ Kiya thought to herself as she laid back down for a moment. 

The last remnants of her dream echoed through her mind even as they were fading, causing her to stare up toward the weak morning light. Dust motes danced unseen before her eyes while the adrenaline faded from her body. “Damn…” She whispered to the trees around the small clearing where she slept for the night.

After a few moments of recovery Kiya sat back up and looked at the emptiness around her. “Sometimes I really wish…” she let the sentence fade away even as she shook her head. “Better this way.” Kiya stood quickly donning her shorts before going about her morning business. It didn’t take long before all signs of the night she spent vanished. ‘Maybe I can find some berries or something on the way.’ She thought while hefting the pack on to her back.

Moving across the clearing and into the green of the forest once more Kiya began to sing softly. “Third boxcar, midnight train, destination Bangor Maine…Old worn out suit and shoes, I don’t pay no union dues…” The trees closed in behind the woman wearing army fatigues causing to her vanish other then the fading words of the song.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

*Jarl Baenre*

Jarl stretched out on the rock spur. The hunt had left him exhausted, but more than that, it had left him amused. To think that they, a few random marauders who didn't have any more serious weapons than a single handgun, had tried to catch _him_. Jarl laughed loudly, flicking a penny into the air and catching it between two fingers. Yes, it had been enjoyable to see the guys scramble after him. It had given him his daily excitement again, and the view of some hardcore tough guy trying to get himself out of an inverted leash had definitely made it into the epic chronicles.

He was hungry. Time to go hunting. The time where Jarl could just walk into a supermarket was over. He was a wanted criminal. Besides, there were no supermarkets left in the entire city. He stood up, dramatically groaning as he came upon his tired feet. A small deer bounded a few blocks further, but Jarl paid it no heed. He thought of himself as a 'sophisticated' hunter. Which meant that instead of shooting animals, he'd shoot other people who'd shot animals for him. He easily whipped out his two revolvers. The barrels were shining like they were brand new. Jarl would have it no other way. His style of 'fighting' was nine parts bravado and bluff, and one part irrefutable skill. He walked off, looking for campfires in an easy and swaggering trod.


----------

